

1 Million Domain DNS Zone Transfer Test - gividocq
http://blog.cyberwar.nl/2011/07/1-million-domain-dns-zone-transfer-test.html

======
gividocq
"MySQL dump w/31 million DNS records in 192509 zones -- including e.g.
nato.int, hp.com, pbs.org, lycos.com (...)"

